# Boxes - better deal?



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Greetings

I have seen many references to send stuff over using the boxing systems.

I am into my 30th box lol. BUT I found what I think is the better deal for boxes at least in the North East USA.

I paid $95 for the so called large box supplied at $5 cost for the shell from "LBC" My wife thru the filipina grape line found a company called "New England Express Cargo Forwarder" They charge $80 per box. That adds up in my world! Both companies are owned or at least operated by Filipinos so i amagine the majority of their stuff is shiped to the Pinas.

Who knows I may still be paying too much.

Reba


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

30 boxes adds up to quite a bit of change. When we moved here, we got rid of just about everything and shipped 4 of the boxes at $95 each. 15 bucks per box would have saved you quite a bit.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It depends where in the Philippines you are sending your boxes. If to the islands some companies are cheaper. We use LBC to Luzon who are expensive to the islands where we a different company.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

So far every time I get boxes sent we have had to use a different company. The Filipino agents seem to be transient... We have used Forex, Atlas, and XYZ Shipping (yeah, that is their actual name? Sounds like something out of a Bugs Bunny cartoon). The prices vary $10 or $15 easily. With a lot of boxes it can sure add up. 

When I moved over here I shipped 11 boxes with Forex. They have been the most expensive so far - but also the fastest. They were also bigger boxes. 24x24x18, the other companies largest have been 18x18x24.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess my question, since we'll likely be doing some of same, either from Okinawa or from Seattle, is about the Customs stuff. Seems LBC always has that taken care of at some level and never a question. Is it same for other shipping companies?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> I guess my question, since we'll likely be doing some of same, either from Okinawa or from Seattle, is about the Customs stuff. Seems LBC always has that taken care of at some level and never a question. Is it same for other shipping companies?


As long as you are shipping a Balikbayan Box through a company registered to do this. It's not just any shipper.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> I guess my question, since we'll likely be doing some of same, either from Okinawa or from Seattle, is about the Customs stuff. Seems LBC always has that taken care of at some level and never a question. Is it same for other shipping companies?


We shipped 4 boxes, 2 by Atlas & 2 by Forex. All were delivered in the Phils unmolested and undamaged.

Fred


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

For those sending BB boxes, please remember to use a large internationally well known company. Over the past six years I've seen more than a few not be able to deliver outside of Luzon where they have their only infrastructure. They end up trying to use subs in other parts and between not paying taxes, carrying the proper insurance and poor networking...I've seen a number of them go out of business and the boxes were never delivered.

I suggest using a major, like Forex, Atlas, LBC and U-Mac. Sure their prices vary and if you're saving $15-25 per box but if it never gets delivered....did you have more than $15-25 in that box???

Better safe than sorry in my opinion.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Oh, for the record, XYZ here in Florida (US) has just shut down their operation. What happens to those boxes?

Who's going to deliver them in rural Mindanao?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Oh, for the record, XYZ here in Florida (US) has just shut down their operation. What happens to those boxes?
> 
> Who's going to deliver them in rural Mindanao?


Sounds like the "Looney Tunes" type name of XYZ was just that....looney. Good question as to what happens to Those boxes.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Try to inquire on the price of a whole container. Might be cheaper.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> So far every time I get boxes sent we have had to use a different company. The Filipino agents seem to be transient... We have used Forex, Atlas, and XYZ Shipping (yeah, that is their actual name? Sounds like something out of a Bugs Bunny cartoon). The prices vary $10 or $15 easily. With a lot of boxes it can sure add up.
> 
> When I moved over here I shipped 11 boxes with Forex. They have been the most expensive so far - but also the fastest. They were also bigger boxes. 24x24x18, the other companies largest have been 18x18x24.


The one I am using is 28" X 20.5" X 17.5" All have arrived in intact that was important for me.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> I guess my question, since we'll likely be doing some of same, either from Okinawa or from Seattle, is about the Customs stuff. Seems LBC always has that taken care of at some level and never a question. Is it same for other shipping companies?


Yes. Knock on wood! Nothing of mine has been touched. Box integrity has been great. That is one of the more subtle reasons i am rushing to get the majority of my stuff over before i then send a straight forward container with basic large household goods. I will be very happy if i get the stuff there and set up so my retirement years are just that rather than worrying about sticky fingers, unjust enrichment and all of the other crap that comes with a shady political control.

I keep worrying about the airport bullet in the luggage scam or some version of that. My container is being handled by a world wide recognized outfit based in the states who inventory everything and then seal pack it for security. ASnt hanky panky would have to disturb the inventory and the way it was packed and thereby be proof of tampering. Cost a bit more but it is door to door and they do the loading and unloading as well as the clean up. Worht it to me. My last move that i will ever make
at least while above the ground! lol


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Cavite for me. They bring the boxes right inside the house. Never a problem (so far T.G.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bullet scams no more*



Rebaqshratz said:


> I keep worrying about the airport bullet in the luggage scam or some version of that. My container is being handled by a world wide recognized outfit based in the states who inventory everything and then seal pack it for security. ASnt hanky panky would have to disturb the inventory and the way it was packed and thereby be proof of tampering. Cost a bit more but it is door to door and they do the loading and unloading as well as the clean up. Worht it to me. My last move that i will ever make
> at least while above the ground! lol


So far Rebaqshratz the airport hasn't made any headlines, real quite and I haven't heard of anymore bullet scams that was fixed in the first week of the new administration.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rebaqshratz said:


> My last move that i will ever make
> at least while above the ground! lol


I used to make that same statement - not anymore. During the 80s when I was in my 40s, I thought I was going to finish up my life in Flagstaff Ariz. Since then I have packed up and moved twice & sold out and moved here. Lifes circumstances have a way of changing ones mind of what to do. Being Widowed twice has made a world of difference in what & how I think about life, relationships, & other things as well.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Yes. Knock on wood! Nothing of mine has been touched. Box integrity has been great. That is one of the more subtle reasons i am rushing to get the majority of my stuff over before i then send a straight forward container with basic large household goods. I will be very happy if i get the stuff there and set up so my retirement years are just that rather than worrying about sticky fingers, unjust enrichment and all of the other crap that comes with a shady political control.
> 
> I keep worrying about the airport bullet in the luggage scam or some version of that. My container is being handled by a world wide recognized outfit based in the states who inventory everything and then seal pack it for security. ASnt hanky panky would have to disturb the inventory and the way it was packed and thereby be proof of tampering. Cost a bit more but it is door to door and they do the loading and unloading as well as the clean up. Worht it to me. My last move that i will ever make
> at least while above the ground! lol


When you say Large household goods, remember if you are shipping any electrical items, that the electric supply is 220v in Philippines not 110v as in the US.


----------

